# Spiele mit Character Beziehungen



## Sakul971 (5. August 2014)

Hallo,

Als erstes möchte ich anmerken dass der Titel relativ schlecht gewählt ist, mir aber nichts Besseres einfiel.
Ich suche hier Spiele die es einem ermöglichen die Beziehungen der Charactere zu stärken in verschiedenen Dialogen.
Meine Beispiel hier für ist "Fire Emblem Awakening" , welches mich erst auf diese Suche gebracht hat.
Ich suche jetzt also nach solchen ähnlichen Spielen, sowohl nach Spielen die dies als Haupt-Gameplay-Element verwenden oder die, die das nur wie "Fire Emblem Awakening" als Möglichkeit.
Außerdem suche ich noch nach einem besseren Titel für das Thema (Ich weiß gar nicht ob man den nacher noch ändern kann).
Falls ihr noch Genaueres wissen wollt wonach ich suche schreibt ihr mir das am besten auch.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus bei euch

-Sakul


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. August 2014)

Ganz generell würde ich mal das ganze Genre der Visual Novel vorschlagen, hier sind die Interaktionen mit verschiedenen Charakteren und deren Beziehung zueinander quasi immer ein wichtiger Teil des Spieles. Und nein, davon gibt es nicht nur Ecchi oder Hentai.


----------



## Sakul971 (5. August 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ganz generell würde ich mal das ganze Genre der Visual Novel vorschlagen, hier sind die Interaktionen mit verschiedenen Charakteren und deren Beziehung zueinander quasi immer ein wichtiger Teil des Spieles. Und nein, davon gibt es nicht nur Ecchi oder Hentai.


 
Es stimmt schon dass das Genre Visual Novel häufig Vertreter für solch ein Gameplay-Element ist aber auch nicht immer. Außerdem wollte ich das Ganze offener halten da Spiele wie Fire Emblem ja zum Beispiel keine Visual Novel sind.

-Sakul


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2014)

Schon sowas wie Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Die Sims usw gezockt?


----------



## Teutonnen (5. August 2014)

Witcher?


----------



## Sakul971 (5. August 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schon sowas wie Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Die Sims usw gezockt?


 
Dragon Age klingt Interessant muss ich mal rein gucken.
Sims zähle ich jetzt eher weniger dazu auch wenn es eigentlich den Punkt so erfüllt. (Habe ich aber eh schon  )
Und Mass Effect klingt auch interessant wobei ich dann doch eher zu dragon age tendiere 
(Keine Ahnung warum ich nicht auf die zwei gekommen bin, bin aber ja erst kürzlich auf der Suche nach solchen Spielen und da habe ich die beide komplett vergessen)

- Sakul


----------



## Sakul971 (5. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Witcher?


 
Witcher wusste ich gar nicht das es so ein Gameplay Elemten beinhaltet D:
Muss ich mir auch mal dann angucken


----------



## Kusarr (5. August 2014)

jup, Dragon Age und Mass Effect müsste genau das sein was du suchst

witcher würd ich nich dazuzählen, musste aber trotzdem mal zocKen!


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2014)

Ich würde beide Serien zocken. Also Dragon Age und Mass Effect^^ Sind beide Genial (Übern dritten Mass Effect Teil lässt sich streiten, ich mochte ihn gar nicht).


----------



## Shona (7. August 2014)

Sakul971 schrieb:


> Witcher wusste ich gar nicht das es so ein Gameplay Elemten beinhaltet D:
> Muss ich mir auch mal dann angucken


 beim ersten teil bekommst du sogar für jede frau die du pimperst ne sammelkarte (nicht die steamkarten,  sondern andere) ^^ sind immerhin 15-20, beim zweiten teil kommt man je nach Weg auf 5-6


----------



## keinnick (7. August 2014)

Fable geht glaube ich in eine ähnliche Richtung.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. August 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> beim ersten teil bekommst du sogar für jede frau die du pimperst ne sammelkarte (nicht die steamkarten,  sondern andere) ^^ sind immerhin 15-20, beim zweiten teil kommt man je nach Weg auf 5-6



Wie war das noch mit Triss FX?  Die legst du ja schon nach 30 Minuten


----------



## Shona (8. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit Triss FX?  Die legst du ja schon nach 30 Minuten


Kommt ungefähr hin^^


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2014)

Bin jetzt gerade mit dem zweiten Akt fertig und naja... Triss, die Hexe, die Ärztin, Huren, ne Dryade, ne Elfe... Geralt kommt schon rum und ich hab nicht mal Guides gelesen.


----------



## Kinguin (10. August 2014)

Also ich weiss nicht ,ob das jemand schon erwähnt aber bei den Titel würde mir direkt The Walking Dead einfallen

Habe zwar nur season 1 gespielt aber das Spiel (oder eher interaktiver Film) würde das sein,was du suchst
Aber du musst dir im klaren sein ,dass du bei TWD wenig spielst im eigentlich Sinne
Du klickst ab und zu was ein ,löst Rätsel im Adventure Stil ,aber sogut wie immer gibt es eine Sequenz ,wo du eine Entscheidung treffen musst
Diese wirken sich auf die Charaktete und die Story aus 

Ich war selber erst skeptisch ,da ich mit Adventures nix anfangen kann ,und man selbst kaum spielt wirklich
Aber die Story hat einen im Bann gehalten ,und ich habs bis Ende durchgespielt - ich würde TWD ne Chance,falls du auch was mit der Survival-Zombie- Apokalypse anfangen kannst


----------



## uka (14. August 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ganz generell würde ich mal das ganze Genre der Visual Novel vorschlagen, hier sind die Interaktionen mit verschiedenen Charakteren und deren Beziehung zueinander quasi immer ein wichtiger Teil des Spieles. Und nein, davon gibt es nicht nur Ecchi oder Hentai.


 
Das ist doch eher nur ein Buch/Film zum durchklicken, oder kennst du andere VN als ich? Galge suchst du in DE doch eher vergebens .


----------



## Teutonnen (15. August 2014)

@vn ist das sowas wie valiant hearts?


----------



## uka (15. August 2014)

Ja, ist halt nur "zum ansehen" - maximal durch klicken, aber nichts zu entscheiden. Galge ist ähnlich, aber mit Gesprächsoptionen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. August 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Das ist doch eher nur ein Buch/Film zum durchklicken, oder kennst du andere VN als ich? Galge suchst du in DE doch eher vergebens .


 
Da kenne ich definitiv andere. Um es kurz zu machen: Ich stöbere immer wieder mal durch die vndb (Visual Novel Database), und vom Gameplay her gesehen gibt es da wirklich von allem: Meta tag: Other Gameplay Elements

in diesem speziellen falle dürfte der Drama Tag die Suche deutlich vereinfachen: Tag: Drama

Leider sind viele nur in Japanisch, Koreanisch oder Chinesisch zu finden, das schmälert das Angebot leider ziemlich stark


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gerade mit dem zweiten Akt fertig und naja... Triss, die Hexe, die Ärztin, Huren, ne Dryade, ne Elfe... Geralt kommt schon rum und ich hab nicht mal Guides gelesen.


 
Ja, soviele Techtelmechtel wie Geralt und Rittersporn schon hatten wundert es mich das die sich noch keine Geschlechtskrankheiten zugezogen haben. 
Aber vermutlich sind Hexer auch dagegen Immun.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. August 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Ja, ist halt nur "zum ansehen" - maximal durch klicken, aber nichts zu entscheiden.


 
Noch ein Quote weil ichs vergessen habe: Wenn man keine Einflussnahme auf die Story nehmen kann, ist es kein Visual Novel, sondern ein Kinetic Novel

Wo wir beim Thema sind: Falls ein Kinetic Novel auch in Frage kommt, wäre The Outbreak eine Interessante Wahl, schon alleine Visuell (3D Grafik und absolut kein Mangalook). 2 Kapitel sind fertig, weitere sollen folgen: http://theoutbreakseries.com/chapters/


----------



## Soulzerker (24. August 2014)

Mass Effect, Witcher und SWTOR finde gut, wenn es um Charakterbeziehungen geht.


----------

